# can you build your own support beam



## hyperlite135 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking at replacing a load bearing wall in my house. Do I have to use an engineered beam or can I construct the beam myself?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

You don't have to get an engineered beam (flitch plate, LVL or Glulam) but you Should get the beam engineered (by a professional)

Once you find out what has to go in for a header then have at it.

If the engineering calls for a double 2x10 then build it.
If it calls for an engineered pieced of lumber, then buy it.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

To build on what tclev said, depending on were you are located you may have to have an engineered beam (calc'd by an engineer). Ask your city.

Andy.


----------



## hyperlite135 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I am having an engineer come in and do a study but I wanted to know if I had to go out and buy a manufactured beam or could I build it myself to the specifications that the engineer gives me?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

hyperlite135 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I am having an engineer come in and do a study but I wanted to know if I had to go out and buy a manufactured beam or could I build it myself to the specifications that the engineer gives me?


Whatever he spec's just go to any lumberyard and buy it there. You can't make them yourself if he spec's an LVL or Gllulam for example.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to discuss in advance with the engineer what your plans are. In virtually every case I have ever looked at, it is possible to design a wide variety of different types of beams that will function, at different cost points and with different pros and cons.

For example, it is often possible to spec either a steel beam, nailed up wooden beam, Glulam, Microlam, LVL, flitch beam, or truss. If you are dead set on building this beam yourself, discuss this with the engineer, and ask them to design a beam that you can build yourself.


----------

